# 一部ご利用になれない商品がございます



## Pavel Bond

薬のキク太郎　お買い物券...

全店でお使いになれますが、調剤・タバコ・ハガキ・切手等、
*一部*ご利用になれない商品がございます。
What does 一部 mean here?


----------



## Flaminius

The adverb modifies the rest of the whole sentence, "There are items for which the coupon is unusable."  You don't absolutely need the adverb "partly" but it's emphasizing the number of such items are not so big.


----------



## Pavel Bond

Do I understand right that 
全店でお使いになれますが、調剤・タバコ・ハガキ・切手等、
*一部*ご利用になれない商品がございます。
means "There are items *among* 調剤・タバコ・ハガキ・切手, and some others, for which the coupon is unusable". (for *a part of* the 調剤・タバコ・ハガキ・切手 the coupon is unusable),
and do not mean
"There are items, *such as* 調剤・タバコ・ハガキ・切手, and some others, for which the coupon is unusable". (for *all* the 調剤・タバコ・ハガキ・切手 the coupon is unusable)?

And if we say without *一部:*
全店でお使いになれますが、調剤・タバコ・ハガキ・切手等、
ご利用になれない商品がございます。
Would it mean "There are items, *such as* 調剤・タバコ・ハガキ・切手, and some others, for which the coupon is unusable". (for *all* the 調剤・タバコ・ハガキ・切手 the coupon is unusable),
or 
"There are items *among* 調剤・タバコ・ハガキ・切手, and some others, for which the coupon is unusable". (for *a part of* the 調剤・タバコ・ハガキ・切手 the coupon is unusable)?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

薬のキク太郎のお買い物券は、全店で、*ほぼすべての商品*（オーバー・ザ・カウンタードラッグのすべて、栄養ドリンク、洗面用品、掃除用品、洗剤、衣類、雑貨、入浴剤、食料品、冷凍食品、飲料、酒類、ペットフードなど）に使用できますが、*一部*ご利用になれない商品（病院からの処方箋で処方する調剤薬・タバコ・ハガキ・切手等）がございます。
You can use the coupon for *almost all* goods, except *some parts* of goods such as prescription drugs, tobacco, JP postcards and JP stamps.
You can use it for *all basically*, but there are *partial* exceptions by law: Prescription drugs, JT related goods, JP related goods, etc.



Pavel Bond said:


> And if we say without *一部:*
> 全店でお使いになれますが、調剤・タバコ・ハガキ・切手等、
> ご利用になれない商品がございます。


The meaning remains the same without 一部, although it sounds awkward and unnatural.
By adding "一部", native Japanese speakers instantly understand that its counterpart, "ほぼすべての商品につかえる or 基本的にはすべての商品につかえる," is abbreviated.

I didn't understand #3 _totally_, but I was able to understand it _partially_.
So I wrote this, hoping it would be your help.


----------



## Pavel Bond

Thank you, I've understood.

And how should I modify this phrase 

全店でお使いになれますが、調剤・タバコ・ハガキ・切手等、
ご利用になれない商品がございます。

to express the meaning "It can be used throughout all the shop, but there are items, *such as* 調剤・タバコ・ハガキ・切手, and some others, for which the coupon is unusable". (that would means "for *all* the 調剤・タバコ・ハガキ・切手 the coupon is unusable")?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> You can use it for *all basically*, but there are *partial* exceptions by law: Prescription drugs, JT related goods, JP related goods, *etc.*



I'm not sure your question, but *any* 調剤・タバコ・ハガキ・切手 *cannot be bought* with that coupon. You didn't need to modify anything.

In actual society,
クーポン券は、調剤・タバコ・ハガキ・切手*等*、一部ご利用になれない商品がございます。
=ご利用になれない商品は調剤・タバコ・ハガキ・切手の４品目だけです。ただし、ひょっとして言い忘れている別のご利用になれない商品があった場合に責任が取れませんので、「保険」として*「等」*を付け加えさせていただきます。

Probably the exceptions are only the four goods.
等 is added as an "insurance." Even when they forget to mention the fifth goods that cannot be purchased by the coupon, 等 can cover it.

Did this reply answer to your question?


----------



## frequency

We can't discount the price of tabacco. It's illegal. I think this is as well in case of 調剤、ハガキ、切手. Maybe it's due to tax issues. Therefore you can't use a coupon. This is the background. You know among all the products they sell, there are some products that they can't discount, so you can't use coupon. The OP sounds so. The four products are most typical ones, and there might be more products they can't discount.


----------



## Pavel Bond

A-a, now it's clear, thanks.

Still, such a question:
May I say

全店でお使いになれますが、ハガキ・切手等*の中に*、
*(一部?) *ご利用になれない商品がございます。

to express, on the contrary, that among the ハガキ・切手 and may be some other goods there are some items, 
for which the coupon is unusable (but not for all the ハガキ・切手)? Will I need *一部 *in this case?


----------



## frequency

In the OP, you're in キク太郎 now. The shop sells various products in it. They offer you the use of coupon, but among all the products they sell, there are some products you can't use a coupon.
They say those are 一部, partly. Some. Then what are they? タバコ、調剤､ハガキ、切手, as typical ones.


Pavel Bond said:


> ハガキ・切手等*の中に*、*(一部?) *ご利用になれない商品がございます


It This says that some hagakis and stamps are not applicable. You have Hagakis A, B, C, D, and E. For example, Hagaki A and B are not applicable, wh*e*reas C, D, and E are okay.


----------



## Pavel Bond

frequency said:


> It says that some hagakis and stamps are not applicable. You have Hagakis A, B, C, D, and E. For example, Hagaki A and B are not applicable, whreas C, D, and E are okay.



Yes, exactly. And I can in this case equally *use* or *not use* *一部, *right?

ハガキ・切手等*の中に*、ご利用になれない商品がございます = ハガキ・切手等*の中に*、*一部*ご利用になれない商品がございます?


----------



## frequency

Pavel Bond said:


> ハガキ・切手等*の中に*、ご利用になれない商品がございます。


This is more simple and understandable.


Pavel Bond said:


> ハガキ・切手等*の中に*、*一部*ご利用になれない商品がございます。


This sounds repeating the words that mean the similar thing. If you say (several items) の中 and 一部, they have the similar meaning. But we sometimes say this way, and not especially terribly wrong. Just repeating. The two sentences are the same in meaning.


----------



## Pavel Bond

Many thanks!


----------

